# Julian Bream RIP



## Guest (Aug 14, 2020)

The classical guitar world is mourning the loss of Julian Bream, who died today at age 87. I will never forget the time I picked him up at the airport for a local concert. We had lunch together (his treat!), and I can say he is the most charming person I have ever met. He had an amazing life--made dozens of wonderful recordings, played thousands of mesmerizing concerts, and commissioned dozens of major contemporary composers to write for the guitar. There was no one like him and there never will be another.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Great story. Thanks!


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Roll of Honour


----------

